# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Du lịch Nha Trang tự túc 3 ngày

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Nha Trang là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với nhiều du khách. Đến đây du khách không chỉ được ghé thăm những cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng, hòa mình trong những cơn sóng biển... mà còn có dịp thưởng thức những đặc sản của "xứ trầm hương”.

*Đi và về*


Từ Hà Nội, nếu đến Nha Trang bằng đường hàng không bạn phải bay đến sân bay Cam Ranh (cách Nha Trang khoảng 30km) do sân bay Nha Trang hiện không còn được sử dụng cho mục đích dân sự. Từ sân bay Cam Ranh để vào Nha Trang, bạn có thể đi bằng taxi (200.000-250.000 đồng/chuyến) hoặc liên hệ xe đưa đón của khách sạn nơi bạn lưu trú.

*Đi lại và tham quan tại Nha Trang

City tour Nha Trang 1 ngày*


Với các điểm tham quan nổi tiếng như tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng, nhà thờ Đá (nhà thờ Chánh Tòa), chùa Long Sơn, Viện Hải dương học… bạn có thể thuê xe gắn máy để đi lại. Giá thuê 200.000-250.000 đồng/ngày.

Lời khuyên: Bạn nên kết hợp sử dụng bản đồ du lịch Nha Trang để vạch ra lịch trình đi phù hợp, tiện lợi.

Một số điểm tham quan khác (ngoài trung tâm Nha Trang): thác Yang Bay (Khánh Vĩnh), Diamond Bay, Dốc Lết (Ninh Hòa)…

*Tham quan vịnh 1 ngày*


Hiện các tour tham quan vịnh Nha Trang tương đối đa dạng về số lượng và thời gian: tour lặn biển, tour tham quan các đảo, tour tham quan vịnh nửa ngày, tour tham quan vịnh 1 ngày… Trong số đó, tour tham quan bốn đảo (hòn Mun, hòn Một, hòn Tằm, hòn Miễu - hồ cá Trí Nguyên) trong một ngày thường được nhiều du khách lựa chọn.

Tham gia tour, bạn sẽ có dịp lặn ngắm san hô, thưởng thức “tiệc nổi” (bar trên biển), tham gia sinh hoạt văn nghệ, tham quan khu du lịch Hòn Tằm, hồ cá Trí Nguyên… Giá tour: 120.000-200.000 đồng/khách (không bao gồm giá vé các điểm tham quan).

Bạn có thể liên hệ với các văn phòng du lịch tại Nha Trang để đặt tour.

Vui chơi tại Vinpearl Land 1 ngày


Khu du lịch và giải trí Vinpearl Land nằm trên đảo Hòn Tre, vịnh Nha Trang bao gồm nhiều công trình hiện đại, đặc sắc.

Một số điểm vui chơi giải trí, tham quan tại Vinpearl: cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m; khu công viên nước Vinpearl rộng 60.000m2 với nhiều trò chơi cảm giác mạnh lý thú; thủy cung Vinpearl có diện tích 3.400m2 là một đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm, lạ mắt; khu sân khấu nhạc nước và biểu diễn ngoài trời; làng ẩm thực Vinpearl, chùa Trúc Lâm, vũ trường Exotica...

Giá vé Vinpearl: 360.000 đồng/người lớn, 260.000 đồng/trẻ em (bao gồm hai lượt di chuyển đi - về bằng cáp treo hoặc phà; tham gia mọi trò chơi tại khu vui chơi giải trí và công viên nước Vinpearl, tham quan thủy cung Vinpearl...).

Tùy thuộc sở thích, thời gian mà bạn tự sắp xếp lịch trình tham quan cho phù hợp. 

Chúc mọi người có chuyến đi vui nhé.

_Nguồn: tổng hợp_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Ảnh Nha Trang đẹp quá, trời xanh ngắt..

----------


## quanghuy00

quá đẹp mình chưa đi Nha Trang lần nào

----------


## Amp21

lịch trình hướng dẫn đi du lịch Nha trang tự túc 3 ngày này có vẻ hợp lý đấy
khi nào đi phải áp dụng mới được

----------


## dung89

Úi rời cảnh đẹp thía là cùng :p

----------

